

Google Apps Marketplace - snewe
http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/home

======
houseabsolute
I am embarrassed to see that the UI launched in this condition. (I am allowed
to be embarrassed rather than just outraged since I work there.)

* Top middle text below the blue line should be removed.

* Some links on the left side lead to ugly, empty search result pages (archiving & discovery implementation, etc.). How about don't show the categories to users until you have something in them?

* "0 review"? You were smart enough to specialize the "1 review" versus "2+ review_s_" case but couldn't work out that 0 is plural?

* There should be a two-line limit on the titles of apps shown in the right-side bar. And they should have icons. The number of reviews should be shown without "reviews," and the stars and number should be a link to the actual reviews.

* When I have no search results, it pops up a result page that seems to assume that I have entered keywords. It says "Your search - - did not return any listings." Then it makes suggestions that I modify my keywords. This should obviously not be the cases since I did not use any keywords in the first place.

* The category titles on the left side should be reworked. The mapping follows:
    
    
      On all, s/[Ii]mplementation//g
              s/[Aa]plication//g
      
      Support and managed services is really two different
      categories, they should be split and "services" 
      eliminated.
      
    

The overall odor of management bs is all around this site too. I guess people
who eat that are who they are trying to attract, but it doesn't make standing
near the outhouse stink any less.

I don't understand how mistakes as basic as these could possibly be made. It's
not like there's a complicated database or optimization problem behind this
website. It probably won't even see one qps on a normal day. They should have
spent more time making it less ugly.

PS: and, uh, there are people using our trademark without permission to
advertise their services. E.g. goog setup, here:
[http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/search?category...](http://www.google.com/enterprise/marketplace/search?categoryId=14&orderBy=rating)

~~~
Hyter
Don't be embarrassed.

This is 'launch early and iterate' at its finest.

